# squid: unexpectedly dropping connection?

## ahuacatlan

I have just installed squid. When I retrieve pages through my browser, it says:

 *Quote:*   

>  Safari can’t open the page.
> 
> Safari can’t open the page “http://www.facebook.com/” because the server unexpectedly dropped the connection. This sometimes occurs when the server is busy. Wait for a few minutes, and then try again.

 

In Firefox:

 *Quote:*   

> The proxy server is refusing connections
> 
> Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.

 

Sometimes I get the page to load (1/10 times)

No errors in the server logs.

This is my config:

 *Quote:*   

> acl manager proto cache_object
> 
> acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
> 
> acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8 0.0.0.0/32
> ...

 

----------

## DawgG

the errormsg in firefox can be very misleading, since it is even shown when you unplug the network-cable from the computer runnig it.

if the logs show no errors but accesses (do they???), it can be assumed that squid is running correctly but not configured to your needs.

since the config is quite "default" you have probably not changed the default-opts in /etc/conf.d/squid (if you had, it might cause some quite time-consuming dns-checks on squid startup)

i suggest you increase the loglevel in squid.conf; i think the parameter is debug, eg

```
debug_options ALL,1           # "normal"
```

how to set it is explained in /usr/share/doc/squid-3.0.19/debug-sections.txt.bz2

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## inc0

I have the same problem: did you manage to fix it? How?

The only solution I've found to to downgrade to 2.X or 3.0.STABLE19.  3.1.6 keeps bugging

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> I have the same problem:

 

please describe it more precisely.

can you reach the servers directly w/out using squid?

what do squid's logs show (esp. access.log)?

do your acls and rules work?

does your config work with 3.0.X or 2.7.x?

personally, i am very satisfied with the 3.0.x-versions (no reason to upgrade yet) and i think some (a lot of?) stuff in the configfile was changed.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Dun

Personally I use squid augmented with a mysql digest authenticator created by myself.

All versions 3.1.* did not work at all. 

Since I didnt have time to debug I stuck with 3.0.* which always worked flawlessly.

Now they even took the 3.0.* out of portage.

I guess it's coming the time to actually spend some time with it  :Very Happy: 

update and yes, I am facing the same error. Squid is refusing connection with no reason at all.

----------

## Dun

Eventually I migrated to the last version.

This time I tried "-ipv6" and I didn't face any problem...   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

